# McCulloch 10-10A Manual, Spark Plug and Fuel/Oil Mixture



## RoncaliVineyard (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello All,
I just purchased an old McCulloch 10-10A off of craigslist.org. I put a 20" Windsor roller tip bar on it with a 72/72 chain and it seems to cut great. It runs great and screams pretty nice as well. I have sawed up about a 1/4 of a cord today from a fallen tree and it runs great. I was wondering if anyone has a McCulloch 10-10A Service Manual in .PDF format. Which spark plug does this saw use? Fuel/Oil Mixture? 40:1? Also, does anyone know which screw adjusts the idle? If anyone has answers to these questions, please write back. Thanks.


----------



## superfire (Sep 4, 2008)

*mac??*

i say 40-1 fuel.
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...a3d4abee424fd67b88256b61001b6afa?OpenDocument
as to spark plug try this link lots of info. got pitcures


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Sep 4, 2008)

RoncaliVineyard said:


> Hello All,
> I just purchased an old McCulloch 10-10A off craigslist.org. I put a 20" Windsor roller tip bar on it with a 72/72 chain and it seems to cut great. It runs great and screams pretty nice as well. I have sawed up about a 1/4 of a cord today from a fallen tree and it runs great. I was wondering if anyone has a McCulloch 10-10A Service Manual in .PDF format. Which spark plug does this saw use? Fuel/Oil Mixture? 40:1? Also, does anyone know which screw adjusts the idle? If anyone has answers to these questions, please write back. Thanks.


There are two Spark plugs that I use from Champion. One is DJ8J, and the other is CJ8J, @ 0.025 Gap. 
Gas Mixture is 40:1. 
The rear needle valve adjusts the idle, I think. In a few minutes I will be adjusting my Mac 1-10, and I'll be able to tell you better once I'm done. 
Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Sep 4, 2008)

RoncaliVineyard said:


> Hello All,
> I just purchased an old McCulloch 10-10A off craigslist.org. I put a 20" Windsor roller tip bar on it with a 72/72 chain and it seems to cut great. It runs great and screams pretty nice as well. I have sawed up about a 1/4 of a cord today from a fallen tree and it runs great. I was wondering if anyone has a McCulloch 10-10A Service Manual in .PDF format. Which spark plug does this saw use? Fuel/Oil Mixture? 40:1? Also, does anyone know which screw adjusts the idle? If anyone has answers to these questions, please write back. Thanks.


OK, If your Mac 10-10 Automatic has a Walbro Carburetor, it is the Low Speed Needle that you have to adjust, for the Idle. 
Also you need to make sure, if your Carburetor has a screw that adjusts the flap of the Carburetor so that the Chain Saw does not stall on you, when your finger is off the Throttle Trigger, or there is an Adjustment Screw on your Throttle Trigger before you attempt to set your Needles of your Carburetor.
Have Both your High and Low as when you Rev your saw to wide open, have it so it revs up nice and smooth, and not sluggish. Like a VAROOM (perfect), not a VAAAAROM (needs adjustment badly).
Do you have a copy of your Operators Manual, IPL List, or do you need them too? Let me know I have them. 
Before I forget, does your Chain Saw have the Starter on the Clutch Side, or Fan Side? If it is on the Fan Side, I can't help you out there, with the Operators Manual, or IPL List. Bruce.


----------



## RoncaliVineyard (Sep 8, 2008)

*I looked further and I found that my saw is a Mac Pro 10-10 Automatic*

I looked at my saw and I found that it is a Mac *Pro* 10-10 Automatic, instead of just a Mac 10-10A Automatic. So is newer than I thought. This saw seems to wind up pretty fast. I am not sure what speed it takes to wind up but it is not bogging down when I am revving it up. 

In your last thread you asked which side the starter was on. It is on the cooling fan side. So I guess I must ask someone else for the manual for this beast. 

So is is possible to just adjust the throttle linkage so that it idles at a little higher rpm? See, if I let up on the throttle, it will die after 10 seconds or so. If I ever need to set it down temporarily, I hate to have to start it again. It is easy to start, but it is just a little annoying. And also it is a safety factor as well, because I have to keep my finger on the trigger slightly to keep it from dying. If I fall down it may rev up and an accident could occur or something of that sort. I just want to use it not injury myself while using it. Thanks for the replies everyone it has been very helpful.


----------



## alpinecrick (Sep 8, 2008)

RoncaliVineyard said:


> I looked at my saw and I found that it is a Mac *Pro* 10-10 Automatic, instead of just a Mac 10-10A Automatic. So is newer than I thought. This saw seems to wind up pretty fast. I am not sure what speed it takes to wind up but it is not bogging down when I am revving it up.




Check your model number and serial number and go here for an IPL--it is probably somewhere on this looong list:

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Free_McCulloch_Parts_Service_Repair_Manuals/Gas_Powered_Chain_Saws/



Casey


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Sep 9, 2008)

RoncaliVineyard said:


> I looked at my saw and I found that it is a Mac *Pro* 10-10 Automatic, instead of just a Mac 10-10A Automatic. So is newer than I thought. This saw seems to wind up pretty fast. I am not sure what speed it takes to wind up but it is not bogging down when I am revving it up.
> 
> In your last thread you asked which side the starter was on. It is on the cooling fan side. So I guess I must ask someone else for the manual for this beast.
> 
> So is is possible to just adjust the throttle linkage so that it idles at a little higher rpm? See, if I let up on the throttle, it will die after 10 seconds or so. If I ever need to set it down temporarily, I hate to have to start it again. It is easy to start, but it is just a little annoying. And also it is a safety factor as well, because I have to keep my finger on the trigger slightly to keep it from dying. If I fall down it may rev up and an accident could occur or something of that sort. I just want to use it not injury myself while using it. Thanks for the replies everyone it has been very helpful.



The McCulloch Mac 10-10 Automatic was made with the starter on the Clutch Side from Dec 1967 to 1970. After 1970 to 1972 I think, was built with the Starter on the Fan Side of the Chain Saw. 
Gas/Oil Mixture is 40:1, and I use either DJ8J, or CJ8J Champion, or NGK BM6F Spark Plugs for my McCulloch Chain Saws. Right now I have all 
DJ8J Plugs in my Chain Saws. 
Hope this helps. Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Sep 9, 2008)

RoncaliVineyard said:


> I looked at my saw and I found that it is a Mac *Pro* 10-10 Automatic, instead of just a Mac 10-10A Automatic. So is newer than I thought. This saw seems to wind up pretty fast. I am not sure what speed it takes to wind up but it is not bogging down when I am revving it up.
> 
> In your last thread you asked which side the starter was on. It is on the cooling fan side. So I guess I must ask someone else for the manual for this beast.
> 
> So is is possible to just adjust the throttle linkage so that it idles at a little higher rpm? See, if I let up on the throttle, it will die after 10 seconds or so. If I ever need to set it down temporarily, I hate to have to start it again. It is easy to start, but it is just a little annoying. And also it is a safety factor as well, because I have to keep my finger on the trigger slightly to keep it from dying. If I fall down it may rev up and an accident could occur or something of that sort. I just want to use it not injury myself while using it. Thanks for the replies everyone it has been very helpful.


On your Carburetor, there should be a third adjusting Screw, that has no marking like H or L. That screw can be turned in, or out to adjust the speed of your Throttle, so that you do not have to hold in the Throttle Trigger, to keep it running. If there is no Screw, Look at the bottom of your Throttle Trigger. There should be a Adjustment Screw there, that you can adjust your Throttle there. Hope this helps. Bruce.


----------

